

Ask HN: Sophisticated Non-Accredited investors? - msencenb

Long story short I've been approached to a "demo day" for some non-accredited but sophisticated investors.<p>What are the dangers and/or positives of these investors?
======
answerly
There is a bunch more paperwork and cost related to dealing with non-accredit
folks.

Since they are non-accredited, it is safe to assume they don't have a lot of
money to invest anyway. So, the additional overhead/legal cost is very likely
not worth the hassle.

If there are value add folks in this group maybe consider taking them on as
advisors rather than investors.

